# Making goat lotion!



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I made my first order from bramble berry today. The picture below if what I ordered to make lotion. I looked at a few different recipes and found these ingredients to be most common. You can't see it but I also bought optiphen for the preservative. What do you think? Good ingredients? I'm going to the store Monday to get essential oils for scents. I was thinking maybe lavender or lemon. Anyone on here know what smells are good for goat milk lotion? 
I am very excited! If it works out it will be a gift for my gramma. 
Also which milk if better, my boer Nubians or togg mix? Or doesn't it matter? I'm SO excited!!!! This whole milking thing is great.. I never thought I'd be into it I'm more of a boer goat person than dairy lol


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Opps forgot the picture


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I was hoping to see comments on here. I want to make lotion :-(


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Was the coconut oil fractionated...I make lotion and love many different scents...one that seem to be the fav among the buyers is Lavender and rosmary..its a nice blend..
Ive never used optiphen, should be just fine....I use Phenonip...I used Germaben II once and got mold :veryangry: dont know if it was just old or what but I stick with the Phenonip...

with goats milk..be sure you use no more then 10% of the water stage...too much and it can become spoiled quick even with preservitive..so like my recipe is 18 oz of water...I first put 1.8 milk then fill the rest to 18 oz with clean filter water..

your grandma will love it!! Have fun


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Sounds complicated lol 

I'm supper itchy though so I want to try it..... My goats milk soap helps a lot but not enough to be comfortable. 


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

nannysrus said:


> Sounds complicated lol
> 
> I'm supper itchy though so I want to try it..... My goats milk soap helps a lot but not enough to be comfortable.
> 
> ...


You could try kukui nut oil for itchy skin. Some soaps have it as an ingredient. I don't know why you couldn't put it in lotion.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck making lotion!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! Just waiting for the shipment.. How long does ground shipping take?? I'm so impatient. I ordered it saturday..


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Ground shipment can take up to ten business days but anything I have ever order usually comes in 4-5 business day.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a long wait lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can use just baout any oil or butter ( lotion quality)..Coconut oil can be drying....if you are prone to dry skin..choose another oil..like Sweet Almond, Avacado oil are both good...butter choices are numberous..shae, cocobutter, almond butter...lots and lots of choices : ) 

Nannyrus...its not hard at all...the rcipe on Bramble berry is a grat place to start..I would start with the basic recipe and as you beome comfy making the lotion, you can play with the oils and butter...just read on each to find a perfect blend for you...always add preservitive or keep in the frig...even them it will only last a week or so...Im going to read more on optiphen....


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Optiphen is great. I've been using it for a year now without any issue.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Optiphen is great. I've been using it for a year now without any issue.


I like the idea it is paraben and formaldehyde-free .....:-D


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Exactly why I chose it. I have little kids and sell my products. You just can't get away with not using a preservative and this seemed the safest option


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I sell my products as well, along with therapeutic lotions....being able to offer paraben and formaldehyde-free is a huge PLUS...


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

happybleats said:


> I like the idea it is paraben and formaldehyde-free .....:-D


Formaldehyde???? Ain't that the stuff the embalm bodies with?????

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah it is.. Unless it's something that's spelled really similar.... They put that stuff in things we out on our body??


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you would be appauld to know what has Formaldehyde in it :-o

http://www.globalhealingcenter.com/natural-health/formaldehyde/


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I have a question. Do I have to use a scale to measure out my ingredients? Because I don't have one..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes you need a scale....walmart has a pretty nice digital scale around $20


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Darn.. Ok thank. I was curious because I wanted to make it tonight/tomorrow because I wanted to give it as a gift (if it works out) tomorrow evening but it will have to wait ti thursday! Thanks guys


----------

